# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi shqiptare te perkthyera ne gjermanisht

## Ifigjeni

AGRON TUFA


	Albanien

Albanien ist größer als sein Land und Raum
Weil sein Himmel senkrecht ausgepannt ist.
Ein ergrauter auf einem Schiff geträumter Traum 
Eine Yacht die Bodenloses küßt.

Es zuckt und flattert zweigeteilt
Sein Flügel blutige Wunden heilt.
Ein Planet ist es nicht sondern ein Stern 
Eine Träne aus dem Auge des Herrn

	1991





	Orpheus

Dein Leben  so gut eingesperrt
Angepaßt furchtlos eingewickelt
Mit den runden Schalen einer Zwiebel
Ich opfere, ja opfere, mein Innerstes
Mit den allerletzten Geheimnissen 
Als die Schneide des Messers beharrlich
Blinkte und dabei
Dein zartes Herz zerstückte 
Eingeschüchtert von fiktivem Gelehrsamkeit.

Eurydikes Tränen in der Küche
Haben keine andre Ursache
Außer dem Umstand
Daß du die einzige zu Tränen rührende Zutat
Im banalen Alltagssalat bist.







Vorhut der Engel 



	* * *

Drüben hört man das Flügelrauschen
einer Musik die dein Fleisch vor Sehnsucht erschauern läßt ... die Nacht
hingegen spannt ihr feuchtes weißes Tuch zum Trocknen
über das Siechtum der Samen am Ufer aus.
Das ist eine Erfindung, vom Zufall extra für mich erdacht. 
Kommt aus einer anderen Zeit, reizt meine Vorstellung
mit der unsterblichen Radioaktivität des Seins 
und mit ungestillter Gier nach Reinkarnationen 
auch danach, in Mühsal  zermalmt zu werden
wie diese ruhelose Handvoll Klänge die den Äther durchzittern.
Ihr Geister der Versuchung  ihr, die Vorhut der Engel,
welche Vorahnung lockte euch in meine Sackgasse?

Dezember 1998



	* * *

Diese klebrigen Dämmerbilder die mir im Auge hängen
sind die Schatten einer Zeit die ich nicht ausfüllte: wachsam
warten sie auf mich, spüren meine Materie auf und ätzen sie 
mit Zusendungen eines wohlig unbestimmten Kummers.
Es ist vorgekommen daß ich den Kopf wendete
und mich durch den Horizont hindurch ausdehnte
wie ein gespannter Draht erwartungsvoll zitternd: meine Poren durchbohrt
von Klängen einer anderen Zeit; der Atem eines anderen Munds
verdichtet sich in meinem Mund,
füllt mein Zwerchfell mit dem feuchten Keuchen frischer Erde:
mein Fühlen leidet an einem alten Riß. Unschlüssig taumele ich
wanke mit dem Körper vorwärts und mit dem Verstand rückwärts  dort
stöhnt jemand, kaltes Dunkel läßt seine Glieder erstarren. Wer bist du,
in Erinnerungslosigkeit verborgene Stimme? Von welchem Tempel,
welcher Burg, von welchen Meeren kommt der Flugsand geflogen
und steckst du flugs wie ein Speer in meinen blutleeren Eingeweiden?
Und dann, über der schlafnassen Landschaft quietschen und knarren 
Angeln einer rostigen Pforte; die Sicht wird frei wo immer, immer
eine Brautkutsche durch Gärten saust
und Blutlachen auf dem Gras zurückläßt
bis der Nebel aufsteigt und sich im Gesträuch versteckt.

Dezember 1998


		* * *

Wie ein Schloß in die endlose Nacht sinken
und dabei den Schein der Kerzen hinter schwarzem Glas spüren 
wie ein Schloß zusammenkrachen
und die Sonnen einer vergangenen Zeit rücklings stürzen hören
und dein Traum mittendrin 
wie einer Sonnenblume
wird sein Kopf abgerissen auf ihren strapaziösen Flugbahnen
von West nach Ost
von Ost nach West;
alte Wunden auffrischen
deine Brust zertrümmernd wie Rammböcke
die Türen stumpf vor Nässe und Schimmel 
danach
aufstehen wie Kostandin
wieder Rauch und Staub
abschütteln
Steine und Spinnen
versteinerte Vögel und in Blut gelöschten Kalk 
also
aus Ruinen auferstehen
aus dem Gemetzel der zersplitterten Zeit
und wieder von Grund auf anfangen  bis zu den Zinnen
mit der gleichen zerstörerischen Vollendung von Schmerzen im Leib
mit der gleichen Sonnenfieber
mit dem gleichen alten Feuer das die Adern durchströmt
und, das Wichtigste, zu guter Letzt
mit dem gleichen quälend beschmutzten Lied
in der Blutsuppe deines Mundes.

Moskau 1998  





	* * *

Du erhobst dich eines astral-reinen Morgens
wie durch ein Leintuch geseiht
als das eiskalte Wasser der Erinnerung deine Knochen aufblähte
sie vom Schmutz reinigte den die Zeiten im Hirn angeschwemmt hatten.
Traurig diese tausendjährigen Wesenheiten, vergraben in deinem Mark:
Unselig vegetierten sie dahin und schleppten deine Existenz 
durch Sackgassen. Du öffnest die Lider und nimmst wahr
wie unter den unsichtbaren Haspeln des Windes
ein Zweig gelber Quitten Kadaverschnauzen ans Fenster quetscht
und den bösen Zauber weghaucht ... Du spürst:
Zerbrechliche Freunde rufen dich, aufzustehen, auf Zehenspitzen, unhörbar;
den Blick in die Ferne zu richten ohne die Seemembran
des blauen Himmels zu verletzen, doch zu beben
im schlafgesättigten Körper.
In deiner morgendlichen Gestalt
knospen geheimnisumflorte Triebe und zartes Geraschel, eine Anwandlung 
von Schwärmerei verschlägt dir den Atem, schickt ihn fort mit der Spirale
die sich zur verewigenden Netzhaut des Großen Auges windet.
Inmitten des Gartens,
in Gräsern und Blättern, weht der Wind der dem Herrn vorangeht.

Moskau 1998




		* * *

"After the leaves have fallen, we return
To a plain size of things"
Wallace Stevens 


Verharschter Märzschnee schrumpft
und schwindet im Morgengrauen. Jetzt
zeigt die wurmstichige Nacht der Erinnerungen
ihr finsteres Hirn 
unverhüllt blättert sie ihr Angesicht hin
wie am ersten Schöpfungstag.
Du ängstigst dich das Offene Feld zu betreten
auf dem die wellige Aorta aus Plasma die Brust der Erde durchzieht.
Eine Ahnung flüstert dir zu entzieh dich der Alchemie des Unterirdischen:
neue Alphabete
andere Zivilisationen
neue Verschwörungen
brauen sich dort zusammen 
und todmüde Bäume 
raunen, mit dem Finger vor den Lippen,
zwischen zusammengepreßten Zähnen das Geheimnis:
"Morgen stehst du auf, verraten und verkauft,
ein Fremder inmitten einer Population die
eine andere Zukunft ersehnt, eine andere Hoffnung.
Und Schwung verbreiten dann unaufhaltsam
Kräuter, Regen, Flügel  
Polypen der Luft  Vögel
landen dann in Schwarm und Scharen im Feld.
Wehe!
Ihre Wirklichkeiten werden dich entmachten.
In trügerischem Argwohn wirst du überall umherirren
als Person mit traumverschlossenen Grenzen:
ein Gespenst,
ein Gespensterschatten der unbehauste Straßen entlanggleitet 
ein verweigerter Bezugspunkt. Zeichen.
Zeichen des Zeichens ohne Bezeichnendes
oder einfach gesagt
ein äußeres Organ,
dazu verurteilt, erlebnislos
einen anderen Zeitfluß in anderen Existenzen zu betrachten."




	* * *

Drüben, im Dorf über morschen Häusern abgeblätterten Stolzes
der gleiche Wahnwitz. Bauern treiben Maulesel an
sie singen vor sich hin, die Augen verlieren sich in aschgrauer Schwebe
auf die Weide getrieben träumen sie Wärme die sie einst träumten
lediglich eine wirre Begierde erhebt sich aus der Tiefe
und schlägt mit den Flügeln wie ein blinder Vogel an kalten Höhlenwänden.
Überall ein Verborgenes zu spüren: ein Tropfen aus Blut
und Lymphe sinkt heimlich ins Innerste. Dort, tief unten,
geht seit Tausenden von Jahren der Große Geist einer Neuen Wesentlichkeit der Vollendung entgegen.
Novembereinbruch. Über morschen Häusern abgeblätterten Stolzes 
der gleiche Wahnwitz: Materie schrumpft, Kanten kräuseln sich, den Hügel gegenüber schlägt der Rauchfetzen des Himmels wie den Buckel des alten Barden
mit schaurigen Regenhexametern.

Dezember 1998



    	* * *

Schwarzer Mohn des Todes ... Totenklage schmiegt sich wehmütig an die Schwelle in prasselndem Novemberregen. Das Heim dieses Herdes 
ist wie mit Fingernägeln in den myrtenreichen Abhang gebohrt.
Es atmet Verdruß, verliert sich ab und zu in den dunstigen Wellen
seiner Verwirrtheit die aus der Tiefe aufsteigen und im Gebüsch verebben.  
Am Rand naht jetzt Verlassenheit und der Geist der Essenz beginnt zu altern.
Die Fundamente dieser Heimstatt wimmeln vor finsteren Ahnungen während
die kalte Stirn der Berge gegenüber weiße Leichentücher steriler Schneefelder schrecklich umkrempelt 
um schließlich diesen braunen Pilz mit dem Schirm des Leidens auf dem Rücken
hinunterzuschlucken.

Moskau 1998





    	* * *

Dickwandig
mit Weisheitszähnen die in Katakomben anschwollen
und einer in trockenem Sand begrabenen Stimme ...
Mit knorrigen verknorzten Rümpfen
und einem Bewußtsein
das in stickigem Morastmoor steckt 
ist dieses Fleisch auf immer und ewig entmuskelt:
faul bewegt es sich
faul träumt es,
hingeneigt zur letzten Entmutigung 
jener uralten Hoffnung  die es vermag
das unverbesserliche Gedächtnis der Verben
Ich war und Ich bin
zu hypnotisieren.

1998



**********


	Nachtstück

Die dunkelblauen Flanken der Hügel leuchten
Im Licht elegischer Strahlen, gefiltert in Gold

Feuerreiter perlenbestückt entflechten
Mähnen, zerzausen grüne Pferdemähnen

In welche Schlacht werden stattlich sie sich stürzen
Welch Blutvergießen ist meinen Rittern hold?

Um sie vergieß ich rubinrote Tränen
Verlassne dunkelblaue Pferde scheuen





	Elegie

Da kommt ein Mensch: traurige Gestalt, wo hast du
Den Trab der Träume und die Schwertscharten gelassen?
Da kommt ein Schatten, überschwemmt von der Bürde des Schicksals
Mit Dimensionen von Horizonten. Eins ums andere
Nahen benachbartes Bedauern mit Gerüchen von Regen
Und im Film verbranntem Licht.

Blutfleckige Blätter opfern sich auf Schultern
Wie bronzene Epauletten.

Du wie kaum jemand der Hoffnung Zugeneigter! Es verödet
Unser ehrwürdig alter Planet
Mit wuchtigen Wellen von Blut und Moral,
Und die gesprenkelte alte Schlange
Liegt drohend auf blindem Schicksal
Auf deinem zerbröckelnden Sein 
Eine gereifte Tränenähre.

Als Opfer dargebracht,
Geopfert werde heut abend in der Klage um alle
Die blaue Aorta des Mondes.


Aus dem Albanischen übersetzt von Hans-Joachim Lanksch
© Agron Tufa
© Übersetzung: Hans-Joachim Lanksch

----------


## Diabolis

Vergessen


Ich weiß,
Ich weiß, dass du neben mir bist,
wie das Kristallwasser des Wasserfalls,
ich der Kieselstein ausgehöhlt von deinen Lächeln.
Ich weiß, dass du neben mir bist,
ich der Stalaktit, der sich streckt und weiter streckt
und brauche Jahrhunderte, 
um den Stalagmit zu erreichen und den Durst zu löschen.
Ich weiß, dass für die Welt wir uns nahe befinden,
wie Zwillingssterne,
die sich zusammen in den Himmeln herumgeben.
Aber wir wissen es, wir sind nicht umarmt.
Ich bin jetzt müde, ich weiß
Und habe nichts mehr zu erzählen,
nur werde ich nach dem weitersuchen, was alle anderen sagen, das er es hat,
obwohl ich mich vergessen fühle.

----------


## Diabolis

Die Einsamkeit

Wie einsam fühle ich mich?
...

Denke an den verlorenen Wandersmann in der Wüste
Mit Augenbraunen beladen mit Sand wie Dünen
Mit verbrannten und getrockneten Lippen,
ohne Hoffnung auf ein Tropfen Wasser.
Denke nach, dass er die blaue Oase an der Seite verpasste,
er ging vorbei und sah sie nicht...
Denke nach, dass er einem Trugbild folgt,
denke nach, dass er die Schritte schleppend mit Mühe tut,
weil er Kraft nicht mehr hat,
erschöpft unter der Sonne ist er;
Aber glaube nicht, dass dieser Sand und die langen Stunden ausreichen,
die Einsamkeit ist unmessbar.

Denke an das Boot auf der See ohne Rudern, ohne Segel,
denke an den Fischer, der das Wasser mit den Fäusten draußen herausnimmt,
mit gesalzenen Lippen, zerrissen, voll Blut,
der mit sich selbst einige Worte eines alten Liedes flüstert.
Denke an, dass auch dem einzigen Fels,
der wunderliche Einfall des Windes Berge von Wellen hochhob,
und das Boot unter dem Polarstern
ganz einfach steigt und wieder hinunterfällt,
Aber glaube nicht, dass die Ozeanen und die Kummer ausreichen,
die Einsamkeit ist unmessbar.

Denke an ein Teilchen des Alls,
dem unmessbaren Raum mit niemand anderem in der Nähe,
denke an das blaue Eis einer endlosen Nacht,
Alles bewegt sich,
alles,
und weit entfernt von allen anderen ist.
Denke an, dass auch das helle Komet wegflog
Und niemand weiß, ob es wiederkehrt;
Aber glaube nicht, dass die Entfernung und das Schweigen ausreichen,
die Einsamkeit ist unmessbar.


Denke an einen Reh in den Weiden an dem Fluss
von Jagdhunden umringt, die ihm die Kehle zerhackten,
Denke an die Geheule der Hunde,
an das klagende Zittern der Weiden,
an den erschreckten Lauf der Wasser,
Denke an das Blut, das fließt,
denke an die Kristalltränen, die hinunter fielen;
Aber glaube nicht, dass die Tränen und der Schmerz ausreichen,
die Einsamkeit ist unmessbar.


Ich werde auch anderes erzählen,
kürzer gefasst, aber doch mehr,
verzeihe mir, wenn ich dir erschrecke, wenn du bereit bist, hör mir zu.
Denke an den Eremiten in der feuchten Höhle,
der Heilmitteln auf sich selbst ausprobiert bis er das beste gefunden hat,
Denke an den unschuldigen Gefangenen in der Festung mit den massigen Mauern,
in der felsigen und einsamen Insel ohne Küste
Denke an einen Selbstgehängten auf einem Zweig der Platane
Und an den Wind, der ihm den Traum wegnimmt und zum Auflösen bringt
Denke an den Verwundeten, der die Schlacht überlebte,
aber ihn niemand für lebendig hält und mit Erde bedeckt.
Denke an ein Skelett, das von einem einsinkenden Grab aufgedeckt wurde,
wo der Vogel sich nicht aufhält und wo kaum Gras und Stachel aufwächst.
Denke an Prometheus, der mit Ketten fest zugeschnürt wird,
der auf die makabere Stunde des Leidens wartet.
Denke an einen Säugling, der von der Mutter bei einer Tür verlassen wurde,
der die kleinen Hände in Richtung des Himmels ausstreckt und lacht.
Denke einmal an all das,
aber denke nicht an ein Happy end.
Nachher stelle mir in deine Gedanken, wo es dir am besten erscheint,
trotzdem wird es nicht ausreichen,
damit du verstehen kannst, WIE einsam ich mich fühle,
die Einsamkeit ist unmessbar.
Es ist wahr, dass ich mich einsam fühle,
einsam,
sehr.
Obwohl ich den ganzen Tag mit Freunden zusammen verbracht habe,
obwohl ich Champagner getrunken habe,
obwohl ich viel geredet habe,
obwohl du in meiner Nähe bist...trotz allem bin ich einsam.

...

Unmessbar die Einsamkeit deren, die sich wagten,
des Wandersmanns, der mit dem Haupt die Sonne berührt,
des Fischers, den ein Hungersruf vom Meer aus erreicht,
des eiskalten entfernten Teilchens, das von der Eruption aufgelöst wurde,
des Rehs, der mit den Augen voller Tränen zu der Grausamkeit der Welt spricht.
Kann man die Einsamkeit des Eremiten ermessen,
wenn er mit Leiden erfüllt selbst die Schlangen erschreckt.
Kann man die Einsamkeit des lebenslangen unschuldigen Gefangenen ermessen,
der ergraute, der alterte und den Himmel als freier Mensch nie ansah.
Kann man die Einsamkeit des Selbstgehängten auf einer Platane ermessen,
der von den Freunden früher Abschied nahm und kein Wort mehr aussprach.
Kann man die Einsamkeit des Verwundeten in der Schlacht ermessen,
der von den Gefallenen bedeckt wurde, als er sein Leben für sein eigenes Land gab.
Kann man die Einsamkeit eines unbekannten einsinkenden Grabs ermessen,
das mit Unglück bedeckt namenlos verbleibt.
Wie viel verstand Prometheus,
was weiß aber von der Welt ein guter Säugling.


Wie viel trauten sich in dieser Welt,
unter denen ich auch,
der Zweig meiner Seele
traute sich, von der Steinplatte eines verdammten Grabs aufzustehen,
traute sich und schrieb für dich und andere.
Aber ich fühle mich einsam,
welche Bedeutung hat es, dir wieder zu sagen,
traue dich, traue dich und sei geehrt.


Aber du schweigst,
schweigst,
schweigst mit einem Lächeln, das die Luft sticht,
und mit der Furcht, die dir das Augenlicht trübt,
und wenn du sprichst, traust du dir nicht das zu sagen, was dir durch den Kopf geht,
Dann sehe ich mich in der Nebel deiner Augen
Dabei verstehend wie ich bin
Ganz einfach: Einsam,
weil nicht einmal mein Schatten mir bis dahin nachfolgte
er erschreckte sich,
er ging weg.
Ich bin nicht Descartes und die Einsamkeit nützt mir nicht,
daher als du mich fragtest: Wie fühlst du dich,
antwortete ich darauf ganz einfach:
EINSAM.

----------


## Larsus

sehr gut! 

Danke schon......

----------


## Dita

Dieses letzte Gedicht "Die Einsamkeit" ist vielleicht das erschreckendste von all denen, die ich bis heute von dir (D D) gelesen habe. Es sticht, es drückt, es zerbricht dein Inneres (wenn du es liest). Es ist unglaublich schwer, aber doch gleichzeitig unglaublich schön.
Und vielleicht aus all den oben erwähnten Gründen (aber sicher auch aus anderen, die dem Einen im Herzen erdrückt bleiben) bleibt dieses Gedicht für mich das aller beste, was ich von dir bis heute gelesen habe.  

Danke, dass du uns die Freude bereitest, deine Gedichte lesen zu können. Und danke, dass du die Übersetzungen (von I harruari und Vetmia) hier eingebracht hast. Hoffentlich folgen auch manche andere.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dita

----------


## Diabolis

Po postoj dhe dy të tjera që më pëlqejnë shqip e nuk po postoj ato që nuk i kam për qejf (shqip), ndonse i kam shkruar unë. Duke mos ditur gjermanisht me ndihmë të translatorëve kompjuterike lexova në anglisht përkthimet e përkthimeve e rezultati përmblidhet me fjalën përkthime BESNIKE. 
Kësisoj, ndonse me vonesë, përkthyeses së të gjitha vargjeve më mbetet veç ti them:
Faleminderit DITA! 

Bumerang


Ein Gott weiß,
was ich für dich empfinde,
was du für mich empfindest,
Doch pass auf,
pass auf, wenn du Anspielungen machst,
weil sie wie ein Bumerang sind, und den Weg zu dir zurückfinden.


Hierher


Hierher gibt es keine Schwalben 
Liebe Mutter,
Fänge ich an, einen Brief lang wie der Winter zu schreiben,
der in den Frühling 
in den beschmutzten Postkästchen unter dem Fenster bei dir eintreffen würde.
Hierher liebe Mutter
Fliegen auch nicht Störche.
Bände ich die kleinen Töchter in Tüchern zusammen,
machte ich aus ihnen ein Bündel,
das in dem mit Blumen voll gefüllten Balkon
zu mittags bei dir eintreffen würde.
Hierher gibt es keine Schwalben 
Liebe Mutter,
hierher gibt es keine Störche.

----------


## Dita

Ishte nje prove e mire per njohurite e mia, ndaj vleresimi me gezon. Shija ime do te kish dashur te perfshinte te pakten edhe dy te tjera, Kangjell hekuri katror dhe Vetem per jete, por koha nuk premtoi per me shume. Ndoshta keto te dyja do ti shtohen ne nje te ardhme perpjekjes se perkthimeve te paraqitura ne kete teme.

Krijimtari te mbare edhe ne vazhdim D D!

----------

